# Solved: Command Prompt Will Not Open



## Newberryle19

I'm having an issue on my computer where command prompt will not open. I looked in the system32 folder and cmd.exe is missing, however there is cmd.exe.mui is there. I also tried to run hijackthis to get a log, however the program keeps spitting out a blank log when I click save log.


----------



## tkwincru

1. Click the shortcut on the start menu and "open" or "Run as Administrator" 
2. Type "cmd" into the search box the start menu.

If these are not working and, directly clicking the .exe file in the system32 folder is not working, you can try a couple of things. First off, run a virus scan to make sure that you have none blocking application from properly running, second if you have another computer try copying the file over to the system you are having issues from the other PC. The file may have been corrupted in some way.
Lastly if this does not work. You may have to go back to an earlier restore point for the PC when you knew it was working. If not, you can try a system repair to resolve the issue. Let us know.


----------



## Elvandil

See if you can get an HJT log in Safe Mode.


----------



## Newberryle19

tkwincru- I have tried opening it using run and searching for command prompt and cmd, I also had tried clicking on it and running as administrator. I took a look at my system32 folder and the cmd.exe file is actually missing, so now I need to figure out what made it go missing.


----------



## Newberryle19

Ooh and Ill try to see if i can get hjt to print me a log in safe mode.


----------



## Phantom010

You can replace the missing cmd.exe file in the System32 folder with a copy from another folder on your computer. Run a Search for the file.

If no luck,

*How To Repair Windows 7 System Files*


----------



## Newberryle19

I just ran a search for cmd.exe and got no hits. also, even in safe mode hjt will not print any report to notepad, I'm going to check my settings and see if there may be an error in there.


----------



## Phantom010

What's your version of HijackThis?


----------



## tkwincru

I agree with Phantom. Looks like it is time to repair Windows. The instructions he provided will help you repair any corrupted files or replace any missing files. 

Can you take a screen shot of any of the reports you are running?


----------



## Newberryle19

Ok I got HJT to work now, 
_________________________________
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 9:18:26 AM, on 6/23/2011
Platform: Windows 7 (WinNT 6.00.3504)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.7600.16800)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\EgisTec\MyWinLocker 3\x86\mwlDaemon.exe
C:\Windows\PLFSetI.exe
C:\Program Files\Verizon V CAST Media Manager\V CAST Backup Scheduler.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\McAfee Security Scan\2.0.181\SSScheduler.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\SafeConnect\scClient.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\OpenOffice.org 3\program\soffice.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\OpenOffice.org 3\program\soffice.bin
C:\Users\Larry\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Update Tool Notifier.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\EgisTec Egis Software Update\EgisUpdate.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerDVD8\PDVD8Serv.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\avgtray.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Canon\Canon IJ Network Scan Utility\CNMNSUT.EXE
C:\Program Files (x86)\Winamp\winampa.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Seagate\Seagate Dashboard\MemeoDashboard.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Memeo\AutoBackup\InstantBackup.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Memeo\AutoBackup\MemeoUpdater.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox 4.0 Beta 7\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox 4.0 Beta 7\plugin-container.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://homepage.acer.com/rdr.aspx?b=ACAW&l=0409&m=aspire_5517&r=273606107335l03h4z1i5t49m2y52n
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://homepage.acer.com/rdr.aspx?b=ACAW&l=0409&m=aspire_5517&r=273606107335l03h4z1i5t49m2y52n
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://homepage.acer.com/rdr.aspx?b=ACAW&l=0409&m=aspire_5517&r=273606107335l03h4z1i5t49m2y52n
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://homepage.acer.com/rdr.aspx?b=ACAW&l=0409&m=aspire_5517&r=273606107335l03h4z1i5t49m2y52n
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: AVG Security Toolbar BHO - {A3BC75A2-1F87-4686-AA43-5347D756017C} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Winamp Toolbar Loader - {25CEE8EC-5730-41bc-8B58-22DDC8AB8C20} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Winamp Toolbar\winamptb.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Messenger Companion Helper - {9FDDE16B-836F-4806-AB1F-1455CBEFF289} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O2 - BHO: AVG Security Toolbar BHO - {A3BC75A2-1F87-4686-AA43-5347D756017C} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O2 - BHO: SkypeIEPluginBHO - {AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.5.5126.1836\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: AVG Security Toolbar - {CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Winamp Toolbar - {EBF2BA02-9094-4c5a-858B-BB198F3D8DE2} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Winamp Toolbar\winamptb.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LManager] C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\LManager.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EgisTecLiveUpdate] "C:\Program Files (x86)\EgisTec Egis Software Update\EgisUpdate.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NortonOnlineBackupReminder] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Symantec\Norton Online Backup\Activation\NobuActivation.exe" UNATTENDED
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartCCC] "C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl8] "C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerDVD8\PDVD8Serv.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PDVD8LanguageShortcut] "C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerDVD8\Language\Language.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acer Assist Launcher] C:\Program Files (x86)\Acer\Acer Assist\launcher.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG9_TRAY] C:\PROGRA~2\AVG\AVG9\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IJNetworkScanUtility] C:\Program Files (x86)\Canon\Canon IJ Network Scan Utility\CNMNSUT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Memeo Instant Backup] C:\Program Files (x86)\Memeo\AutoBackup\MemeoLauncher2.exe --silent --no_ui
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Seagate Dashboard] C:\Program Files (x86)\Seagate\Seagate Dashboard\MemeoLauncher.exe --silent --no_ui
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Winamp\winampa.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [HLBackupScheduler] C:\Program Files\Verizon V CAST Media Manager\V CAST Backup Scheduler.exe
O4 - Startup: OpenOffice.org 3.2.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\OpenOffice.org 3\program\quickstart.exe
O4 - Startup: Update Tool Notifier.exe
O4 - Global Startup: McAfee Security Scan Plus.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: SafeConnect.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Sonar Power Manager.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Winamp Search - C:\ProgramData\Winamp Toolbar\ieToolbar\resources\en-US\local\search.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Google Sidewiki... - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_89D8574934B26AC4.dll/cmsidewiki.html
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companionlang.dll,-600 - {0000036B-C524-4050-81A0-243669A86B9F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1004 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1003 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Skype Plug-In - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Skype Plug-In - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O18 - Protocol: avgsecuritytoolbar - {F2DDE6B2-9684-4A55-86D4-E255E237B77C} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
O18 - Protocol: dssrequest - {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - (no file)
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\avgpp.dll
O18 - Protocol: sacore - {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - (no file)
O18 - Protocol: skype-ie-addon-data - {91774881-D725-4E58-B298-07617B9B86A8} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~2\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AMD External Events Utility - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AVG Security Toolbar Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\Toolbar\ToolbarBroker.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Free E-mail Scanner (avg9emc) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Free WatchDog (avg9wd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Acer ePower Service (ePowerSvc) - Acer Incorporated - C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer ePower Management\ePowerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: GameConsoleService - WildTangent, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Acer Games\Acer Game Console\GameConsoleService.exe
O23 - Service: GRegService (Greg_Service) - Acer Incorporated - C:\Program Files (x86)\Acer\Registration\GregHSRW.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: lxdn_device - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lxdncoms.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: McAfee SiteAdvisor Service - Unknown owner - c:\PROGRA~2\mcafee\SITEAD~1\mcsacore.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: McAfee Security Scan Component Host Service (McComponentHostService) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\McAfee Security Scan\2.0.181\McCHSvc.exe
O23 - Service: MemeoBackgroundService - Memeo - C:\Program Files (x86)\Memeo\AutoBackup\MemeoBackgroundService.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: MyWinLocker Service (MWLService) - Egis Technology Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\EgisTec\MyWinLocker 3\x86\\MWLService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NTI Backup Now 5 Backup Service (NTIBackupSvc) - NewTech InfoSystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\NewTech Infosystems\NTI Backup Now 5\BackupSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NTI Backup Now 5 Scheduler Service (NTISchedulerSvc) - NewTech Infosystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\NewTech Infosystems\NTI Backup Now 5\SchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: SafeConnect Manager (SCManager) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\SafeConnect\scManager.sys servicestart (file missing)
O23 - Service: Seagate Dashboard Service (SeagateDashboardService) - Memeo - C:\Program Files (x86)\Seagate\Seagate Dashboard\SeagateDashboardService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Updater Service - Acer - C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Updater\UpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Wat\WatUX.exe,-601 (WatAdminSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 14948 bytes
_______________________

Just noticed the large number of files missing. I'm wondering if I got a virus that AVG might not have caught.


----------



## Phantom010

Unfortunately, HijackThis won't bring you back that missing cmd.exe file.

However, a couple of things need your attention:

Remove all traces of McAfee with the *McAfee Consumer Product Removal Tool*.

You have an old version of AVG. Besides, AVG has been nothing but trouble lately. I would get rid of it with the *AVG Remover* and replace it with the free *Microsoft Security Essentials*.


----------



## Phantom010

> Just noticed the large number of files missing. I'm wondering if I got a virus that AVG might not have caught.


Don't worry about those _"missing files". _That's because you have a 64-bit operating system. HijackThis doesn't fully support 64-bit operating systems but still can be used and read.


----------



## Newberryle19

I tried the methods on that link from phantom, however none of them worked either because they all use cmd at some point. I found a couple downloads online for cmd.exe, but I'm a bit cautious about downloading system files online in case of virus and what not.


----------



## Phantom010

That's a bummer. In Windows XP, you can run *sfc /scannow* from the* Run* box.


----------



## Newberryle19

Yeah, I tried that already, but in 7 in goes to bring up a command prompt window but it closes almost instantly after opening.


----------



## Phantom010

You could try getting a copy of that cmd.exe file from another computer.


----------



## Newberryle19

Ok guys, think I got the problem fixed, I'll just copy the file off of my roommates computer onto mine.


----------



## Phantom010

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Newberryle19

Problem solved just threw the file on the sd card in my droid and put it on my laptop, everything works fine now. So now I can finish rooting my phone.


----------



## Phantom010

Great!









Please click on







in the upper left corner of your thread.


----------

